# Free Crochet Patterns for Baby items



## marumin (Oct 8, 2011)

For those of you who like crocheting baby items, I have designed a few sweaters, jackets, hats and booties with free patterns available in my blog. Take a look and let me know if there is anything you like so that I can send you the corresponding patterns.

http://marumin64.blogspot.com


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are just adorable!! Thank you!!


----------



## marumin (Oct 8, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> These are just adorable!! Thank you!!


If you would like to have any of my patterns, please send me a PM or email me at [email protected]


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Hese are fantastic! (sent pm)


----------



## Marilyn Beattie (Jan 13, 2015)

I would like the pattern for the peach square yoke baby sweater and the white round yoke sweater pictured above it [email protected]


----------



## marumin (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi
I am sorry. The patterns you request are no longer available for free.
I have other patterns though, at my blog, (http://marumin64.blogspot.com) under the FreePatterns tab that you might like.
regards,
Maru


----------

